# 45-70 Gov



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I just picked up a used Marlin 1895 in MINT condition for a smoking deal. I have always wanted a big bore, but have never really messed around with one. I shot AF's Browning a couple of weeks ago and it lit a fire in me. 

Have any of you tinkered with the 45-70? What are some of your favorite loads?

NHS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I wish I could help you out... I've always wanted to shoot a 45-70!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> I just picked up a used Marlin 1895 in MINT condition for a smoking deal. I have always wanted a big bore, but have never really messed around with one. I shot AF's Browning a couple of weeks ago and it lit a fire in me.
> 
> Have any of you tinkered with the 45-70? What are some of your favorite loads?
> 
> NHS


I have the same gun and have worked up some loads. I'll have to see if I can dig up some recipes. Some of em hurt real good. I love that gun. Piggies beware!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You know I like the 325 Hornady.... -()/>- 

The 405 grain is actually a little easier on the recoil, easier to shoot. Good luck with that thing, it could be habit forming...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Kerry will you post a pic of your shiny Browning? I need some old fashioned gun porn


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Kerry will you post a pic of your shiny Browning? I need some old fashioned gun porn


Nope....this is the thread of NHS! He should post up a picture of that lever action he's got. I'd like to see if it has a saddle ring or an octagon barrel... :?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

We talked about this a little a while back. I'm surprised how many guys like the 45-70.
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=38647
I still have more brass than I need.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

The 45-70 govt. has always intrigued me, and I don't know why, I've never even shot one... But I plan on getting one someday. Post some pics of the Marlin and Browning, I'd love to see them!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice.. you plannin' on huntin' buff, pilgrim?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.45 said:


> [quote="Bax*":17o6tv8v]Kerry will you post a pic of your shiny Browning? I need some old fashioned gun porn


Nope....this is the thread of NHS! He should post up a picture of that lever action he's got. I'd like to see if it has a saddle ring or an octagon barrel... :?[/quote:17o6tv8v]

Where are my manners?!

NHS, lets see your husky baby!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are some pictures. It is just a straight forward, plain jane Marlin 1895. Please excuse the mess of my reloading bench. 


























AF needs to post a pic of his Browning. You too .45. Do you still have yours or did you sell it?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

8) that looks like a beauty! Now we need to go squirrel hunting!

I cant wait to hear your range report


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Marlin 1895 Cowboy with the 26" octagon barrel. I have not done any load development for it though.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the 1895 26" Octo as well its my favorite gun use it for deer, elk, dogs, and anything else that's legal. I have some loads for you when I find them I will PM you they are home I am not. I got mine cause my .458 was to expensive to keep shooting till I get dies. I recently had to scope mine after I broke the sight after a very close call with a Moose on the Elk hunt.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

NHS said:


> AF needs to post a pic of his Browning. You too .45. Do you still have yours or did you sell it?


OK. Here's mine. I love this gun. It's a Browning 1886.[attachment=2:37xna13i]P1030555.JPG[/attachment:37xna13i][attachment=0:37xna13i]P1030559.JPG[/attachment:37xna13i][attachment=1:37xna13i]P1030558.JPG[/attachment:37xna13i]


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

Near max load of Reloader 17 with a 405 grain softpoint, always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anybody tried Trail Boss?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I got out to shoot a bit this afternoon. I'm in love with this gun. I loaded some 405 grain softpoints over 50gr of Varget. The loads chronographed right at 1525 fps consistently. Recoil was not bad at all. I consistently shot about a 4 inch group at 100 yards. I have a great time shooting this gun. What a great caliber!


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I shoot a Marlin 1895 (22" barrel). I load 300 grain Nosler Partitions to about 2,300 fps with H4198, I think.

Have to go home and check my cookbook.

I use it for the elk hunt every year. VERY accurate for a big bore rifle.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

NHS said:


> I got out to shoot a bit this afternoon. I'm in love with this gun. I loaded some 405 grain softpoints over 50gr of Varget. The loads chronographed right at 1525 fps consistently. Recoil was not bad at all. I consistently shot about a 4 inch group at 100 yards. I have a great time shooting this gun. What a great caliber!


Have you had a chance to try any other loads? 4 inches is about as good as it got for me with the original sights.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NHS said:


> .45. Do you still have yours or did you sell it?


Two Browning 45-70's NHS. One is the lever action you saw, the other is a single shot, a gift from my son.

[attachment=1:1249hyhi]002.JPG[/attachment:1249hyhi]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought you were giving me that High Wall ????


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I thought you were giving me that High Wall ????


Giving?? You couldn't afford all the coffee it would take to get that from me. You could try if you wanted... 

But I just had some cool gunsmith work done to it, I'll show sometime!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

.45, I, for one, am interested in seeing the work you had done on the B78. They are an elegant gun (with all due respect to its parentage). A while back there was some magazine coverage of the B78 going back in production but I don’t think it happened.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cooky said:


> .45, I, for one, am interested in seeing the work you had done on the B78. They are an elegant gun (with all due respect to its parentage). A while back there was some magazine coverage of the B78 going back in production but I don't think it happened.


The one in the picture is the Model 1885, it had some front peep sights installed that required the barrel to be tapered down in order for it to fit. So I had the barrel cut and restored to factory without sights. That's the reason for the scope.

The Browning Model B78 is a fine rifle. Not a lot of moving parts to clean, replace or take care of. As you know most of them were made with octagon barrels with a few round barrels thrown in. A few years ago Browning did replicate the Model '78 with the B78 Sporter, again with the floating barrel but they did upgrade the trigger and as far as I know made them all with the round barrel. I see them for sale once in awhile, 1200 to 1400 bucks.

We need to go shoot'in sometime...


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

.45 said:


> We need to go shoot'in sometime...


That would be fun. Maybe see if some of the others would like to come out and do a .45 and up day.

Probably have to wait a few weeks though, it is bad muddy out here.

How about posting a tutorial on Browning (Winchester) single shots?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I haven't reloaded the .45-70 but I have shot a lot of whitetails and one hog with the hornady 325 gr. Granted the shots were all within 100 yds, but not a one took a step. Little meat damage even though the hornady's are steppin out fast for factory .45-70 loads.


----------

